# Need to identify this



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

I have this Bachmann model and would like to know what model of locomotive it is?I also require the motor pictured,which is for this locomotive.If any one can help me out it would be much appreciated.

Thank you....brownwolf66


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Found it, it's a B-23. I'm not sure about the motors though.


----------



## brownwolf66 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Blue Comet.I hope someone here has a motor.


----------

